# 99 Sentra SE Strut Bars???



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey guys, anyone out there with a 99 Sentra SE with a strut bar?
I have heard that only the ones from Courtesy Nissan clear all the extra emissions crap. Any input, thanks!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a 98 SE and I had to rebend the Courtesy one a little also. Just put it between a couple blocks of wood and pressed with my foot. No big deal. Also, the bar needs to be pointed forwad when you install it, not straight up.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont know much about emmissions laws in NY but what does a strut bar have to do with that?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
It doesn't have to do with emissions laws, it has to do with a physical conflict with added emissions controls under the hood.
Later B14's (like mine) have this 'problem'.

Seth


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

So, I guess I am asking, does anyone have any of the cheap Ebay strut bars on their 99 SR20 car?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Well since no one here knows..... 
Here is what I found out from Brian @ Courtesy Nissan, he has a 98 200SX SE-R.
Quotes from his emails to me:

Paul, unfortunately this run of bars does not clear the emissions related stuff on the 98+ 2.0 motors, I have to test these out on my 98 se-r. so I have all of the fun hearing my car rattle from
time to time.
We do get a bar from time to time that does fit, but it is rare, I know a few people that have modified our bars to fit, look around on the internet and look for a gentleman named Naji Dahi, he actually took it apart and got it to fit around it correctly, he does have a website, and there are pics posted. Stillen does want an arm and a leg for their bar, but it does look good, and that is all that matters to some people.
thanks,
Brian

This is the website Brian suggested:
http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/


----------

